# 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (10. Februar 2011)

*180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Ich suche 4 180mm Lüfter die leise und wie gesagt leistungsstark sind. hier
ist der Link zu einem Lüfter von Silverstone der aber wie ich gehört habe sehr laut sein soll. oder wer der hier besser?? Der Lüfter sollte einzeln nicht über 18€ kosten.


http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ilent-18-700rpm-Red-LED---180x180x32mm--.html


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Ich wär für den Phobia. Die Leistungsdaten klingen nicht schlecht. Ob die Lautstärke dabei wirklich so gering ist, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen...


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Da Phobya afaik nicht selbst produziert glaube ich, dass beide Lüfter beim gleichen Hersteller gekauft wurden und die Phobya praktisch die in rot und teurer sind.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Oder schau mal bei caseking.de nach lüftern die haben auch viel auswahl nur zum vergleichen.
wegen db und leistung.

MFG


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Akasa » Akasa Blue LED Crystal Clear - 180mm

Schau dir den mal an zum vergleich 15 db/a und kostet 13 €.

MFG


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Aber dafür ist der Airflow bei 86.9 m³/h. das ist nicht gerade gut und 3db unterschied sind dann gar nicht im Gegensatz zum Airflow-Unterschied.


----------



## SaKuL (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Ich würde zu Silverstones FN-181 raten. Wird von vielen auf einem Mo-Ra verwendet und leistet dort einen perfekten Job.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Ich bin mit meinen SilverStones (3 Stück a 180mm) sehr zufrieden. Leise und guter Luftdurchsatz.

Die hier im Link sind nicht genau die gleichen. Aber vielleicht dass, was du suchst. Caseking.de » Lüfter » Silverstone » Silverstone 180mm Fan SST-FM181


----------



## Dari (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Also ich kann dem nicht zustimmen die Silverstone Lüfter sind nicht leise.. 
ich hab meine 3 durch 140mm Lüfter von Noctua gewechselt weil mir die o.g zu laut waren


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Ich fand den 120mm von SilverStone in meinem System sehr laut. Den hab ich ausgewechselt. Aber alleine durch die Steuerung der 180mm Lüfter ist die Lautstärke kein Problem. Hatte sie den Sommer über auf Max laufen und selbst da waren sie leise. Is aber alles relativ.


----------



## ACDSee (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Ich habe ein FT02 von Silverstone. Die 3 180mm Lüfter sind echt keine Leisetreter. Bei 12V gleichen diese einer Turbine (1200 UPM; 34 DB). Bei 7V (700 Upm) sind sie relativ leise (18 DB), aber nur wenn man sie entkoppelt, sonst brummt es. Mit 5V passiert nichts mehr, zu hohe Anlaufspannung.

Also 7V + Entkopplung, dann sind die Silverstone in Ordnung.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Werd mir dann wahrscheinlich die Silverstone  sst Fn181 holen. danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Elvis3000 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Ich habe ein FT02 von Silverstone. Die 3 180mm Lüfter sind echt keine Leisetreter. Bei 12V gleichen diese einer Turbine (1200 UPM; 34 DB). Bei 7V (700 Upm) sind sie relativ leise (18 DB), aber nur wenn man sie entkoppelt, sonst brummt es. Mit 5V passiert nichts mehr, zu hohe Anlaufspannung.
> 
> Also 7V + Entkopplung, dann sind die Silverstone in Ordnung.



meine laufen bei 4,4 volt mit 220 umdrehungen.................da hörst du nix mehr.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Weiß einer wo man diesen Riesenkühler von aero coll herbekommt den 40cm lüfter. Der wär ja richtig geil.also ich will mir deshalb nicht das gehäuse holen.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo man diesen Riesenkühler von aero coll herbekommt den 40cm lüfter. Der wär ja richtig geil.also ich will mir deshalb nicht das gehäuse holen.



Das würde mich auch interessieren 
Muss meinen Server ruhig stellen und oben in den Deckel ein 40cm lüfter wäre ideal 

MfG


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Auf einem radi wär das schon geil.


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: 180mm Lüfter leise und leistungsstark gesucht.*

Einzeln gibt's den 400er-Riesenlüfter nicht - leider.

Bin da mal beim Stöbern auf einen Test gestoßen und das ganze System war mit dem Teil glatt mal 10° C kühler als ohne.

Einen Link dazu hab ich nich parat.

Was aber ein Problem werden dürfte: Ersatz.

Was passiert, wenn das Ding mal inne Dutten geht?
Dann haste ein riesiges Loch inner Seite...

Also lieber ne Lüfterkaskade aus vielen "kleinen" 120ern oder 140ern.

mfg


----------

